# ألبوم الله بيتكلم - بداية جديدة رائع جدا



## menarefaat (17 ديسمبر 2008)

ألبوم​*الله بيتكلم
بداية جديدة*


يضم العديد من المرنمين مثل هاني روماني - ليديا شديد - سامح روبيل - وأخرون شريط رائع يعتبر الجزء الثالث بعد ألبومي​
*يرعاني و هو أبويا
​*
الله بيتكلم

ياللي دفعت الثمن

ضاقت علي القلوب

في نظره من فوق

احسانك فاق الاوصاف

تأمل عن دانيال

انت وحدك تستطيع

جايلك بخطاياي

هل لخاطي زايي

مديون يا رب لنعمتك

تامل

انا باشكرك

انا عارف انك جنبي



​

Mena Refaat Zaki​


----------



## menarefaat (17 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (11 يناير 2010)

*البوم فوق الروعه
خصوصا ترنيمة انت وحدك تستطيع معزية جدا
ربنا يعوضك كل خير​*


----------



## hemamonmon (11 يناير 2010)

الرب يعوضكم ونبدا كلنا بدايه جديده:smi411:


----------



## مينا ابرام (1 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (1 فبراير 2010)

جميل فعلا

والترانيم كلها حلوه اوي

تسلم ايدك


----------



## Coptic Adel (29 مايو 2010)

*تم النقل للترانيم

&&&

شكرا علي الالبوم
*​


----------



## tena.barbie (31 مايو 2010)

ميرسى جداااااااااااااااا على الشريط الأكثر من رائع ,الرب يعوض تعب خدمتكم


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## eyaziz (19 سبتمبر 2011)

jameel jeddan


----------



## emelioo (8 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ماريان بشاره (21 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكرك جدا اول مره اسمع الشريط ده حلو جدا


----------



## إسرافيل (22 أكتوبر 2011)

رااائعة


----------

